# my setup so far...



## OxDionysus (Feb 23, 2010)

I am not really a fan of the plastic bins so I make my own, Ive gotten pretty good at making them after trial and error. 
It's still not finished but anyhow well here it is.












I been thinking about selling them on here but not sure yet. here is what they look like closer (well the arboreals) there is still peat dust all over them from putting the peat in them. Didn't really notice till I took the pics lol but you get the Idea. Real bark backdrops that I collected in my woods and cooked at 300 for 3 hours to kill any parasites ect. Siliconed in all edges so roaches/crix cant get behind the backdrop. I started making them with the metal hinges and switch to some black ones I found. Black definitely looks better. They look really sharp in person! the pic is a 2.5 gal and I make them in 5.5 also


----------



## Ariel (Feb 23, 2010)

Nice set ups. Those terrestrial set ups that you've got, are those 5g or 2.5g?


----------



## OxDionysus (Feb 23, 2010)

the one with a screen top (first one i ever bought 2 years ago) was 5.5 gal. the rest are 2.5 gal. When my t's get bigger I will make them 5.5 gals same setup but no backdrop and such.


----------



## cobaltbrew (Feb 23, 2010)

Very nice. Was that P. Irminia a new addition to that tank?


----------



## OxDionysus (Feb 23, 2010)

yes he loves it. he's like a kid in a tree house lol


----------



## cobaltbrew (Feb 23, 2010)

I bet that psalmo is going to make some interesting webbing in that enclosure. Nice job.


----------



## Bosing (Feb 23, 2010)

Nice tanks!  hope someday my Ts can live in similar enclosures!


----------



## micheldied (Feb 23, 2010)

man i would so buy those if i were closer!but im not.
sweet setups!


----------



## OxDionysus (Feb 23, 2010)

I might bring some to the next taylor show too


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Feb 23, 2010)

Finally! I'd really be interested in buying some of these from you. Could you PM me a price for some?


----------



## TalonAWD (Feb 23, 2010)

I can't see any latches. How are they held closed?


----------



## cobaltbrew (Feb 23, 2010)

TalonAWD said:


> I can't see any latches. How are they held closed?


With the powers of awesomeness.


----------



## OxDionysus (Feb 23, 2010)

it's such a perfect snug fit that it holds itself shut. I hand sand the top to get it that way. snug but not too snug.


----------



## Tindalos (Feb 23, 2010)

than you so much for this post!
i know now how to conserve space on my shelf
and fit all my T's on it.


----------



## ZergFront (Feb 23, 2010)

Those are awesome enclosures and very pretty Psalmo BTW.


----------



## VESPidA (Feb 23, 2010)

wow those are awesome!  what kind/brand of label maker are you using?


----------



## JC (Feb 23, 2010)

Nice setups! :clap:


----------



## OxDionysus (Feb 25, 2010)

HokiePokie727 said:


> wow those are awesome!  what kind/brand of label maker are you using?


well I made some labels I printed from my laser on address labels. basically just says crafted by OxDionysus and my email addy 

Andrew@dcadd.net


----------



## Rick & Brandy (Feb 25, 2010)

:2:Looks great!!!


So, your up to what 36 T's? Your getting there!


----------



## OxDionysus (Feb 25, 2010)

well 34 and 2 scorpions. One is about to pop!


----------



## CAK (Feb 25, 2010)

OxDionysus said:


> it's such a perfect snug fit that it holds itself shut. I hand sand the top to get it that way. snug but not too snug.


I do something similar, but I have not figured out the latch.  But your latch give say to some ideas....    ;P


----------

